
Hoisting in JavaScript - sveingjoby
https://javascript.christmas/2019/16
======
GaurVimen
The examples switch between using let/var which is what actually causes
hoisting to occur and doesn't explain that at all. I feel like if you didn't
know what hoisting is and read this article you'd walk away with a really poor
understanding of what's going on

I hope this doesn't discourage sharing things like this.. I know sometimes the
best way to learn something is to try and teach it.

